# Datsun 280z engine bay size



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows the engine bay dimesions of a Datsun 280z, I've been trying to find it on the internet but I just keep finding useless crap. I am wondering because I wanted to drop a VK56DE engine from an 06' Nissan Armada into it. Which brings me to my next question, if neither of the above are answered, does anyone know the size of a VK56DE engine? 

Also, I was wondering what transmission to use, since VK56DE dont come with manual. would a VG series or 350z tranny with custom adapter plate work? Can anyone think of what fabrication work might be going into this that i may have missed? Sorry if I've asked to many questions, I've looked around but google is so full of irrelevant crap its hard to find the correct information I need.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dont know if this will help, but back in the day, they had a "scarab" (probably mis-spelled) kit. Which they dropped a chevy 350 in it... I have only seen one....


----------



## XenoVibe (Mar 8, 2008)

SPEEDO said:


> I dont know if this will help, but back in the day, they had a "scarab" (probably mis-spelled) kit. Which they dropped a chevy 350 in it... I have only seen one....


Lol doesnt help directly but hey its better with nothing (which is what ima end up with)

I think the VK56 is wider but im just trying to figure out if I can fit all the electronics and stuff in, i mean the 350 was direct injection and didnt have half as much wiring right?? The other problem is the adapter plate and how far back the shifter will be from where the stock one is.. :/

but these are what makes a project fun :balls:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have seen small block Chevs fitted but as you say the modern engines especially ohc ones are wide. I think the best way is to get a tape and measure directly don't trust written measurments because they only give the overall length and width and don't allow for strut towers or accessories hanging on the engine.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I got you some measurements... they are from the back of the engine, and the engine was still in the crate so its a give/take a inch... hey I tried anyway.

at its widest point (head to head) 27"
bottom of block to top of valve cover 23" (I dont think it had the oil pan on it, at least I couldnt feel it)
bottom of block to top of oil filler 32"
and about 25" long (top of intake)from rear to frt, keep in mind this thing is in a crate sooooo I couldnt see the frt of the engine, how far the crank stuck out, w/pump etc....
hope this helps you little better...
If I find something that I can get better measurements from I'll post em up


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Try hybridz.org


----------

